# Hillbilly Jones



## EBorraga (Jul 31, 2010)

I made this baby today. It's made from the extremely rare creature called Hillbilly Jones. It's indigenous to a very small part of KY. There have only been a few ever to be caught.


----------



## wolftat (Jul 31, 2010)

Is it anything to do with toes? Looks interesting.


----------



## jimm1 (Jul 31, 2010)

WHAT THE ???


----------



## stubblestalkers (Jul 31, 2010)

Looks great!!!


----------



## toyotaman (Jul 31, 2010)

I would like to see some pics
    Toyotaman


----------



## RAdams (Jul 31, 2010)

Ole Hillbilly Jones!!

I ate some "Jones" once! My daughter brought it from Kentucky when she was here. It was pretty tasty!!

As they would say in Hawaii

Nice pen brudda!


----------



## PaulDoug (Jul 31, 2010)

Mushroom??  Google search didn't turn up anything.


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 31, 2010)

Paul, you gotta be a Hillbilly, to know what Hillbilly Jones is


----------



## boxerman (Jul 31, 2010)

Different looking blank but nice.


----------



## David Keller (Jul 31, 2010)

I grew up in Arkansas, but I still don't know what Hillbilly Jones is.

Nice looking pen.


----------



## GaryMGg (Aug 6, 2010)

Never heard of it but looking at the pen, I'm thinkin' it's some type of watermelon soaked in white lightning and cast in PR?!?
Close?


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 6, 2010)

Ok Ernie , what the hell is a hillbilly jones ??? Take pity on us poor ignorant northerners , Enlighten us . :biggrin:


The pen looks great , by the way .


----------



## rej19 (Aug 6, 2010)

Ernie, Thanks for naming the pen after me.


----------



## cnirenberg (Aug 6, 2010)

Shroom?


----------



## Tanner (Aug 6, 2010)

Whatever the heck it is, it looks pretty cool.  Bones maybe?


----------



## renowb (Aug 6, 2010)

Bugles?


----------



## reddwil (Aug 6, 2010)

Kinda looks like peices of antler?????


----------



## Mark (Aug 6, 2010)

Looks like Mushroom or Toadstool.

It's an interesting look anyway.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 6, 2010)

Nah if it had been shrooms Ernie would have ate them !!  Nice looking Pen Ernie, Looks pretty tasty.


----------



## EBorraga (Aug 6, 2010)

I'd never waste shrooms to cast anything.


----------



## Oldwagon (Aug 6, 2010)

Why did you show them the small one?Should show them a big one.............


----------



## Jgrden (Aug 7, 2010)

Is it a close relative to the Jackalope??


----------



## EBorraga (Aug 7, 2010)

I put a picture up of it. They call them Monster Bucks around here. Not sure what you Texans call them:biggrin:


----------



## bitshird (Aug 7, 2010)

EBorraga said:


> I put a picture up of it. They call them Monster Bucks around here. Not sure what you Texans call them:biggrin:



Imaginary !!!!:biggrin::biggrin: I;ve seen some monster Texas bucks that will top the scales at over a hundred pounds, (before you gut them)  I used to raise bigger goats than Texas Deer!!


----------



## Jgrden (Aug 7, 2010)

I see we are throwing the gauntlet down again, are we??


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 7, 2010)

I think "Hillbilly Jones" is marrow bones made by Purina. And I also would challenge a Texas Deer with a Michigan Deer any day of the week! :biggrin:


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 7, 2010)

*More Formal*



EBorraga said:


> Paul, you gotta be a Hillbilly, to know what Hillbilly Jones is


Where I come from we always were more formal and polite.  It is "Mountain William".


----------



## EBorraga (Aug 7, 2010)

Well if you say "Mountain William" around a Hillbilly, they'll get their truck and wanta know what Hill we're climbing. Also I seen one of those so called Texas Deers.That thing looked like a Miniature Pony!!:biggrin: I've seen turkeys around here that are bigger.:wink:


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 8, 2010)

Yea...when I lived in British Columbia, they had Slugs bigger than Texas Deer!:tongue:


----------

